# hallo suche ne bauanleitung fÃ¼r ein fursuit in deutch



## caterpillerm318 (Aug 9, 2009)

hallo ich mÃ¶chte mir auch gerne ein fursuit bauhen nur leider weis ich nicht wie das get  were sehr nett wenn mir einer ne seite in deutch  oder  aus der gegend von mÃ¶nchengladbach kommt der mir bei den bau helfen kÃ¶nnte das were sehr  nett  fielen dank


----------



## CerbrusNL (Aug 9, 2009)

http://www.fursuit.de/cms/index.php/Tioh's_Fursuit-Bauanleitung

Google, das ersten hit.

Or however it's spelled in german....


----------



## caterpillerm318 (Aug 9, 2009)

kene ich schonn ist ein bis jen zu grob finde ich die seite


----------



## KarabinerCoyote (Aug 9, 2009)

Wilkommen! Wie geht's!

Es tut mir lied dass mein Deutsch nicht so gut ist.


----------

